# Champions League..live on YouTube!



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

As above......live streaming of the final on Youtube :thumb:


----------



## smw (Mar 16, 2016)

It's on BT sports but you have to put up with Owen Hargreaves...


----------

